# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kronika e zezë e rendit publik në Shqipëri.

## DYDRINAS

Kronika e zezë e rendit publik në Shqipëri.

Durrës, aksident rrugor, vdes 32-vjeçari

26/11/2013

Një aksident me pasojë vdekjen e nje 32-vjeçari ka ndodhur mbremjen e së hënës në autostraden Tiranë-Durrës.

Nje automjet qe drejtohej nga 27-vjeçari Endri Koka nga Durresi ka aksidentuar per vdekje 32-vjeçarin Gentian Buzo nga Kavaja, i cili ishte duke levizur me biçiklete.

Ne vendin e ngjarjes ka mberritur menjehre policia, e cila ka transportuar trupin e pajete drejt morgut te qytetit te Durresit dhe ka ndaluar drejtuesin e mjetit qe shkaktoi aksidentin. Nga hetimet e para mesohet se viktima ishte duke levizur me biçiklete ne krahun e kundert te rruges ne momentin kur eshte perplasur nga makina. Policia po heton per zbardhjen e plote te rrethanave te ketij aksidenti.

/ Top Channel

----------


## DYDRINAS

Korfuz, policia greke plagos dy skafistë shqiptarë

Bota Sot | 26.11.2013 15:52

Dy skafistë shqiptarë kanë mbetur të plagosur pas një përplasje me policinë greke . Shqiptarët identiteti i të cilëve nuk bëhet i ditur po po udhëtonin me gomone në kanalin e Korfuzit kur janë pikasur nga policia greke. Skafi i policisë greke është vënë në ndjekje të gomones dhe në një moment komonia dhe skafi me dy shqiptarët janë përplasur.

Policia greke ka qëlluar në drejtim të gomones me qëllim për të dëmtuar motorrët e saj por plumbat kanë kapur edhe dy skafistët shqiptarë. Nga kontrolli i ushtruar në gomone nuk është gjetur drogë. Policia dyshon se edhe nëse ka patur lëndë narkotike ajo mund të jetë hedhur në det nga dy skafistët në momentin që kanë vënë re se po ndiqeshin nga polica. Policia greke po bën krehjen e zonës.

bota sot

----------


## DYDRINAS

Aksidenti, 5 të plagosur në aksin Lushnje- Peqin

Flash, Lajmi i Fundit e Dielë, 1 Dhjetor, 2013 | 12:37 pm

Pesë persona kanë mbetur të plagosur nga përplasja e dy automjeteve. Aksidenti u  shënua mesditën e sotme në aksin rrugor Lushnje- Peqin, në vendin e quajtur “Shkalla e Gërunjasit”. Mësohet se dy drejtuesit e automjeteve “Mercedes Benz”, Sh. Greca dhe Sh. Tërbuni, janë në gjendje më të rëndë për jetën. Të gjithë të plagosurit janë dërguar menjëherë për në spitalin  e Lushnjes, ku po marrin edhe ndihmën e parë. Aksidenti ka shkaktuar bllokimin e rrugës për disa minuta, nderi në tërheqjen e makinave nga rruga.

panorama

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kombinat, përplasen 4 makina, 4 të plagosur

Flash, Lajmi i Fundit e Dielë, 1 Dhjetor, 2013 | 15:21 pm

TIRANE- Katër persona kanë mbetur të plagosur si pasojë e përplasjes së katër automjeteve.

Aksidenti ndodhi rreth orës 15:00 në hyrje të zonës së Kombinatit. Katër të plagosurit janë dërguar menjëherë për në spitalin ushtarak, ku mësohet se dy prej tyre janë në gjendje më të rëndë për jetën.

Paraprakisht mësohet se aksidenti ka ardhur si pasojë e  shpejtësisë së lartë dhe parakalimit të gabuar. Policia ka mbërritur në vendin e ngjarjes, ku po punon për zbardhjen e plotë të dinamikës dhe shkaqeve që kanë çuar në përplasjen e makinave.

panorama

----------


## smokkie

Kishte me shume aksidente ne kohen e sales!
Pra thene ndryshe, e djathta triumfon perseri !!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Zbulohen autorët e eksplozivit
Publikuar më 05.12.2013 | 18:03
 1187  0


Tiranë- Mbrëmjen e djeshme rreth orës 20:00 të natës, në automjetin tip “BMV” ka shpërthyer një lënde eksplozive e vendosur qëllimisht nga persona, identiteti i të cilëve është zbardhur tashmë.

Burimet zyrtare të policisë, kanë arrestuar shtetasit e implikuar në këtë ngjarje të rëndë.

Lulëzim Lanaj dhe Renard Sagëri, janë dy të arrestuarit që mbanin këtë lëndë plasëse në automjetin me targa AA 656 BC. 

Si pasojë e kësaj ngjarjeje ka ngelur i plagosur shtetasi, Renard Sagëri, 27 vjeç banues në komunën Vaqarr. Autoritetet lokale kanë bërë një kontroll edhe në banesat e të arrestuarve. Në banesën e Renard Sagërit, policia ka sekuestruar një armë zjarri me 110 fishekë, model 56 si dhe një krehër për fishekë pistolete.

Ndaj Lulzim Lanajt, u mor masa e "arrestit në flagrancë", për veprën penale të “plagosjes së rëndë” dhe ndaj Renard Sagërit gjithashtu arrest për veprën penale “mbajtje pa leje të armëve dhe municioneve luftarake”.

Çështja është dërguar për hetim të mëtejshëm në Prokurorinë e Rrethit Gjyqësor Tiranë.

/Shekulli Online/S.H./

----------


## DYDRINAS

Krujë, 18-vjeçari vret të atin: Nuk desha, ishte i dehur dhe po rrihte nënën dhe motrën

Publikuar më 05.12.2013 | 20:13


Një krim i rëndë brenda familjes ndodhi mbrëmjen e sotme në fshatin Tapiz të Krujës. Sipas informacioneve paraprake, një 18-vjeçar vrau babanë e tij me mjete të forta. 

Policia mbërriti menjëherë në vendngjarje dhe sipas burimeve, ka arrestuar autorin e dyshuar, Ardit Krashin 18 vjeç. Sipas policisë, ngjarja ka ndodhur për shkak të një konflikti mes djalit dhe babait. 

Sipas burimeve brenda policisë, Ardit Krashi i tha forcave blu se nuk kishte për qëllim që ta vriste babanë. Ai tha se babai kishte ardhur i dehur në shtëpi dhe nisi të rrihte nënën dhe motrën. 

Për këtë arsye, ai kërkoi të vetëmbrohej duke e goditur me sende të forta në kokë. Ai tregoi se e kishte lidhur nga këmbët dhe më pas e kishte nxjerrë jashtë oborrit të shtëpisë. 

Ai tregoi se babai pinte vazhdimisht dhe ishte i papunë. “Babai erdhi i dehur në shtëpi, duke na rrahur. Nuk kisha qëllim ta vrisja, por të parandaloja. Babai filloi të rrihte mamanë dhe motrat. Ndërhyra për ta ndaluar dhe e godita në kokë. E nxora jashtë dhe më pas e lidha këmbë e duar. Se dija se kishte vdekur, doja të mos na rrihte sërish”, rrëfeu i riu në polici.

shekulli

----------


## Ziti

nje pijanec me pak

----------


## mia@

C'kerkoi gjeti. Dhuna, dhune do sjelli. Me vjen keq per kete djale e qe u be viktime e dhunes dhe njekohesisht u detyrua t'i pergjigjej me dhune, dhunes. Familje te kalbura! Gra te mjera, qe e mbajne burrin per llafet e botes dhe shkaterrojne veten duke heshtur ndaj dhunes, e behen vet grua e burre,nene e babe e akoma me keq, shkaterrojne femijet e  te ardhmen e tyre.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Tiranë, përplasen dy automjete

Publikuar më 07.12.2013 | 11:25

Një aksident ka ndodhur mëngjesin e ditës së sotme si pasojë e të cilit, janë përplasur dy automjete nga ku i dëmtuar ka ngelur njëri prej drejtuesve të mjetit.

Ngjarja ka ndodhur në rrugën “Artan Lenja”, ku një makinë e tipit Porsh me targa AA 727 është  përplasur me automjetin Renauld AA 490 . 

Sipas burimeve zyrtare, bëhet me dije se drejtuesi i automjetit tip Renauld, ka thyer këmbën. Shkak për aksidentin ka qenë moszbatimi i rregullave rrugorë nga ana e drejtuesve të mjetit.

 /Shekulli Online/S.H./

----------


## DYDRINAS

Si në filma/ Gruaja dhe i dashuri i saj masakrojnë burrin me 18 thika

Bota Sot | 08.12.2013 10:17

Një ngjarje e rendë eshte shënuar në qytetin e Patozit.

Një grua bashke me të dashurin e saj kanë masakruar me thika bashkeshortin e saj.

Autore e krimit është Ermira Xhaferi, 27 vjec nga Fieri dhe i dashuri i saj, Aleksander Ahmetaj, 47 vjec.

Per me teper, Ahmetaj eshte burri i motres se bashkeshortit te Ermires, Saimirit.

Te dy kane hyre ne dhomen e gjumit ku po flinte 33 vjecari Saimir Xhaferi dhe e kane qelluar me 33 thika.

Ata jane kapur ne flagrance nga vellai i Saimirit.

Ai mbajti ne vendin e ngjarjes Ermiren, por i dashuri u largua per tu arrestuar me vone nga Policia e Gjirokastres.

Sipas GSh, Saimiri eshte ne gjendje kome ne spital.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Përleshje në kufirin greko-shqiptar, vriten 2 vëllëzërit shqiptarë dhe një polic grek

Bota Sot | 08.12.2013 09:27

(I plotësuar) - Një ngjarje e rëndë ndodhi natën e kaluar pas mesnate në kufirin shqiptaro-grek, në fshatin Vrontero pranë Follorinës, kur një grup prej tre oficerësh policie janë përleshur me 2 persona të armatosur.

Ngjarja ka ndodhur në piramidën 1920 pranë liqenit të Prespës.

Ora ka qenë 00:45 kur patrulla e policisë që merrej me kontrollin e peshkimit të paligjshëm, vuri re një kasolle rreth 2 km larg liqenit të Prespës, kasolle që shpesh sipas policisë, përdoret nga trafikantët e emigrantëve të paligjshëm apo trafikantët e drogës.

Dy nga policët shkuan për të kontrolluar kasollen, ndërsa i treti qëndroi më pas për t’iu mbuluar atyre krahët.
Kur u afruan, policët kanë bërtitur në gjuhën shqipe “policia, policia!” dhe pas kësaj një nga shqiptarët ka hapur zjarr me kallashnikov.

Plumbat kanë plagosur policin 43 vjecar Ilia Kosteni dhe pas kësaj polici tretë që ndodhej jashtë kasolles hapi zjarr mbi njërin nga shqiptarët. Tjetri mori armën e shokut dhe vijoi të qëllojë mbi policinë, por pas kësaj edhe ai mbeti i vdekur.

Sipas mediave greke që i referohen informacioneve të policisë, gjithcka ndodhi në rreth 2 minuta, ndërkohë që temperatura në zonë ishte -15 gradë celcius.

Polici i plagosur nuk iu mbijetoi dot plagëve dhe vdiq rrugës për tek makina e patrullës së policisë, e cila ishte larg zonës ku ndodhi ngjarja.

Nga kontrolli nuk u gjet drogë apo armë dhe shtohen dyshimet se shqiptarët mund të kishin hyrë në tokën greke për peshkim të paligjshëm në liqenin e Prespës.

Vetëm pak orë pas ngjarjes policia e Korcës, bëri të ditur se viktimat janë vëllezërit Melsi dhe Elvis Collaku nga fshati Shuec i Devollit, ndërkohë që viktimat nuk kishin asnjë mjet identifikimi me vete. Policia ka marrë gjurmët e gishave të dy shqiptarëve dhe në bashkëpunim me autoritetet shqiptare pritet të përcaktohet identiteti i tyre dhe të gjendet nëse kanë të kaluar penale.

FAMILJARËT E DY VËLLEZËRVE TË VRARË: KËRKONIN BUKËN E GOJËS, NUK JANË TRAFIKANTË

Pas ngjarjes së rëndë ku në një përplasje me policinë greke kanë mbetur të vrarë dy vëllezrit Çollaku, flasin familjarët e tyre. Të afërmit deklarojnë se dy vëllezrit nuk janë trafikantë droge ashtu siç kishte dyshuar policia greke.

“Ata nuk janë trafikantë, kërkonin bukën e gojës. I vrau policia greke.”- deklarojnë familjarët. Melsi dhe Elvis Çollaku të cilët u vranë mbrëmjen e djeshme nga një shkëmbim zjarri me policinë greke kanë të dy nga dy fëmijë.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kutalli, vidhen 6300 m linearë tela bakri

CEZ: Dëmi, shumë i madh

Vidhen 6300 metra linearë përcjellës bakri, duke lënë pa energji banorët e fshatit Kutalli të Beratit. Denoncimi është bërë nga CEZ Shpërndarje, në reagimin e të cilit thuhet se grupet e kontrollit të saj kanë evidentuar se gjatë tri ditëve të fundit, në linjën 35 kv të tensionit të lartë, në afërsi të fshatit Kutalli të Beratit, janë vjedhur 6300 metra linearë përcjellës bakri. Gjithashtu është vjedhur edhe një fazë, si dhe dy kampata rreth 300 metra lineare, çfarë ka shkaktuar një dëm të konsiderueshëm. Punonjësit e kompanisë CEZ Shpërndarje njoftuan menjëherë Policinë e Beratit për të kryer procedurat për këtë ngjarje. Ndërkohë, ekipet e specialistëve të kompanisë po bëjnë zëvendësimin e linjës me përcjellës alumin-çeliku, rreth 2 tonë në total. Nga ndërhyrja e menjëhershme e CEZ Shpërndarjes, banorët e kësaj zone janë furnizuar me energji elektrike dhe stakime ka vetëm disa orë gjatë natës. Ndërkohë, kjo kompani ka bërë të ditur se operacionet për prerjen e lidhjeve të paligjshme dhe ndërhyrjet ndaj debitorëve që nuk shlyejnë detyrimet vijojnë në të gjithë vendin. Për kryeqytetin, ky aksion, në ditët e fundit, është përqendruar në Kamzë e Paskuqan. Vetëm në këto dy zona janë kryer 310 prerje lidhjesh debitore dhe ndërhyrjesh të paligjshme në rrjetin e shpërndarjes së energjisë elektrike. 

shqip

----------


## DYDRINAS

Itali, kapet peshkarexha me 1 040 kg marijuanë, vinte nga Shqipëria

8 Dhjetor 2013 | : Aktualitet | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Një ngarkesë marijuane me një vlerë mbi 10 milionë euro u kap nga forcat italiane të rendit gjatë një patrullimi në Kanalin e Otrantos.

Peshkarexha “Maestrale”, 22 metra e gjatë, e regjistruar në Corigliano Calabro dhe e drejtuar nga tre shtetas italianë u bllokua nga Rojet Financiare pas një ndjekjeje në det.

Ajo vinte nga brigjet shqiptare dhe pasi pati kaluar zonën pulieze të Santa Maria di Leuca, po udhëtonte drejt brigjeve të Kalabrisë.  Mjeti lundrues ngjalli dyshime sepse udhëtonte me shpejtësi të vogël megjithëse nuk kishte hedhur rrjeta peshkimi në det.

Pas një kontrolli, në sallën e makinave të peshkarexhës u gjetën 1 040 kilogramë marijuhanë e tharë, e ambalazhuar në 84 pako. Tre shtetasit, 49, 46 dhe 34 vjeç, të tre nga zona jugore e Cozencës, u arrestuan me akuzën e trafikut ndërkombëtar të lëndëve narkotike.

8 dhjetor 2013 (gazeta-Shqip.com)

----------


## DYDRINAS

Bllokohet 100 kg. eksploziv, kapen 4 trafikantët

Publikuar më 08.12.2013 | 8:45

Mbi 100 kg eksploziv është sekuestruar mbrëmjen e djeshme nga policia e Elbasanit, ndërsa drejtoria e Luftës Kundër Krimit të Organizuar pohon se ka rënë në gjurmët e një trafiku lëndësh plasëse. Policia ka arrestuar Jetmir Rrumbullakun, Aleks Milloshin, Afrim dhe Roland Dodën, të cilët mësohet se kanë qenë në të njëjtin mjet me të cilin po udhëtonin në drejtim të Elbasanit. Katër personat nuk dihet ende se ku e kanë siguruar sasinë prej 110 kilogramëve eksplozivi të tipit amonit, një lloj lënde që mund përdoret për shumëllojshmëri shpërthimesh. Gjithashtu mësohet se policia ka sekuestruar edhe një arkë me 650 kapsolla, me detonator elektrik të cilët gjendeshin në mjet. Të gjithë personat e arrestuar janë me precedentë të mëparshëm penalë për akuza të ngjashme dhe madje edhe më të rënda. Një grup i hetimit të Krimeve të Rënda mësohet se ka marrë në dorë hetimin e këtij trafiku, pasi policia bën me dije se tre prej të arrestuarve janë persona të skeduar dhe të dënuar pikërisht për trafik armësh dhe municionesh.

Hetimi mësohet se do të përqendrohet, jo vetëm tek rruga që do të ndiqte kjo sasi eksplozivi, por edhe fakti se përse do të përdorej. Eksplozivi tashmë është kthyer në mjetin efikas për të kryer krime të rënda, të cilat policia thuajse nuk ka mundur t’i zbardhë. Janë me dhjetëra raste vetëm muajve të fundit ku janë gjymtuar dhe plagosur rëndë personat me anë të minave me telekomandë, për të cilat policia dhe prokuroria nuk kanë akoma autor. Vetëm katër net më parë, në kryeqytet, në Sharrë, u zbulua një tjetër rast ku dy persona po transportonin lëndë të këtij lloji, thuajse të gatshme për veprim. Lënda plasi brenda makinës duke u plagosur rëndë njëri nga personat. Policia arriti të vinte në pranga të dy protagonistët, por pa sqaruar rrethanat në të cilat kishte ndodhur ngjarja dhe as faktin se për çfarë dy personat ishin të pajisur me lëndën plasëse që iu shpërtheu në makinë. 

shekulli

----------


## xhori

sa te  paguajne  ne dite  per propagande   opozitare?

----------


## Ziti

> sa te  paguajne  ne dite  per propagande   opozitare?


s`eshte propagane, keto jane fakte
ai nuk eshte si edi qe thoshte fajin e ka saliu per c`do aksident.
edi rama kerkon te mbledhe armet, ne fakt po behet nami me thika. duhen mbledhur edhe thikat.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Sherri për tokën, vritet me thikë një 27-vjeçar

Flash, Lajmi i Fundit e Hënë, 9 Dhjetor, 2013 | 20:10 pm

FIER- Një 27-vjeçar ka humbur jetën pasi është goditur disa herë me thikë në bark mbrëmjen e sotme në fshatin Suk të Fierit. Sipas policisë, Kastriot Toska është goditur me thikë nga bashkëfshatari i tij Tomorr Kaso, 46-vjeç. Vrasja mendohet të ketë ndodhur pas një grindje për motive të dobëta. 

Fillimisht i riu i plagosur ëshët shoqëruar me urgjencë në spitalin e qytetit të Fierit, por sipas mjekëve thika i ka prekur organet jetësore dhe për pasojë nuk ka mundur të mbijetojë edhe pas ndërhyrjes mjekësore.

Policia ka shpallur në kërkim 46-vjeçarin, Kaso dhe po punon për kapjen e tij. Dyshohet se sherri mes dy bashkëfshatarëve ka ardhur për një sipërfaqe toke për të cilën të dy pretendonin pronësinë. Mësohet po ashtu se mes tyre ka patur debate edhe herë të tjera.

top-channel

----------


## DYDRINAS

Furgoni përplaset me makinën, 4 të plagosur në Tiranë

Bota Sot | 08.12.2013 21:00

Katër persona kanë mbetur të plagosur mbrëmjen e të dielës pas përplasjes së dy automjeteve në afërsi të fshatit Ibë në Tiranë.
Lajmi është bërë me dije nga burime të policisë që theksuan se një furgon
është përplasur me një makinë dhe për pasojë kanë mbetur të plagosur katër persona.
Të plagosurit u dërguan në spitalin e Elbasanit, ku po marrin ndihmën e nevojshme mjekësore. Sipas mjekëve të këtij spitali, ata kanë marrë dëmtime të lehta dhe janë jashtë rrezikut për jetën.
Policia ndodhet në vendin e ngjarjes dhe po punon për të zbardhur shkaqet e aksidentit.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Po mblidhnin skrap tek Shkëmbi i Kavajës, masivi i dheut zë poshtë dy persona

Bota Sot | 08.12.2013 15:29

Shaqir Dajçi 66 vjeç si dhe Artan Myftari 28 vjeç, qëndruan plot dy orë të bllokuar 3 metra nën tokë.
Masivi i dherave i shkëputur nga bregu i kanalit në afërsi të Shkëmbit të Kavajës u rrezikoi seriozisht jeten.
Darion Cumani, ka qenë personi i parë që i ka pikasur. Më pas të tjerë banorë kanë shkuar në ndihmë të dy personave të mbuluar nga dheu.
Dajçi dhe Myftari nga Shkallnuri pasi u nxoren nga nentoka u derguan ne spitalin e Durresit ne gjendje te rende per jeten.

----------

